
Judge Rebukes Harvard for Placing Critic Under Guard While Wife Was in Surgery - mattobh
http://www.cancerletter.com/articles/20151103_11
======
mattobh
More on the Harvard/Brigham & Women's power morcellation debacle:
[http://www.cancerletter.com/articles/20151103](http://www.cancerletter.com/articles/20151103)

Harvard subjects former physician employees to a physical search for security
threats when they return for urgent cancer surgery—because of their public
criticism of Brigham & Women's Hospital leadership in the controversy over
power morcellation, a surgical procedure routinely used by gynecologists. The
couple sought a restraining order against the hospital for retaliatory action.
A Boston judge ruled in their favor, finding that the hospital had violated
the couple's First Amendment rights by discriminating without reasonable
justification.

“I am completely outraged. This is nothing other than pure, unadulterated
harassment,” said Richard Kaitz, a Boston real estate lawyer whose wife,
Erica, died in December 2013 from leiomyosarcoma upstaged by power
morcellation at Brigham. “Hooman worked at Brigham for almost a year after
Amy’s morcellation. They know Hooman; they know he’s not a threat. He’s the
furthest thing from a physical threat to walk this earth!

“I’m absolutely and completely appalled. To do this to a guy when his family
is down and undergoing serious medical issues requiring lifesaving treatment
at Brigham—it is the height of arrogance, aggression, and bullying.”

